# Looking for these bottles



## LawrenceCoOHBottleGuy (Dec 5, 2018)

Hope to find some of these milk bottles, caps, or memorabilia
Kitts Hill Dairy – Kitts Hill 
Corbin & Humphrey’s Dairy – Kitts Hill 
Brace’s Dairy – Rock Camp 
Hobstetter & Humphreys Dairy – Rock Camp 
Wagner’s Homestead Dairy – Ironton & Pedro
Hy-Grade Milk Co. – Ironton
Chestnut Hill Dairy – Ironton 
Davisson Dairy – Ironton 
Sunny Acres Dairy – Ironton 
Ironton Producers Dairy Co. – Ironton 
Sanitary Milk Depot – Ironton
Sanitary Milk Company – Ironton 
Quality Dairy Products – Ironton 
Rapp’s Dairy – Ironton 
John Cook – Ironton 
A.M. Herity – Ironton 
Rudmann’s Dairy – Ironton 
Ohio Valley Milk Co. – Ironton 
River Side Farm – F. Gibbens – Hanging Rock 
Seven Hills Dairy – Chesapeake
Bailey’s Golden Guernsey – Chesapeake  
Shady Nook Dairy – Proctorville 
Brookside Dairy – Polkadotte 
Pure Milk Co. – Portsmouth, Ashland, Ironton
C.W.  Snell – North Kenova, Ohio


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 5, 2018)

Portsmouth ohio bottle | eBay

Here are two or three that you mentioned.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 5, 2018)

If you don't do eBay, then head on up to The Ghost in the Attic antique store in Portsmouth. There are a ton of milk bottles there. Five or six on your list, I have actually spotted there, plus more. I generally don't collect milks, so I tend to stay away from those.


----------



## LawrenceCoOHBottleGuy (Dec 5, 2018)

Here are some lists of sodas and beers from Lawrence County 
Leo Ebert – Ironton 
John Truby – Ironton 
Ironton Brewing Co. – Ironton 
J. Meyer – Ironton
Charles Meyer – Ironton 

Cold Wave – Ironton
Champion Bottling Works – Ironton
The Consolidated Bottling Co. – Ironton
Joseph Goldcamp – Ironton
Weckbach & Hall – Ironton
Otto Waginger – Ironton
Davis Bottling Co. – Ironton
Orangette Lemonette – Ironton
Pop Kola – Ironton
Ironton Bottling Co. – Ironton


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 6, 2018)

I just bought a Champion City hutch from Ironton. I got that on eBay. It hasn't even come in the mail yet. There was another one in the Ghost in the Attic as well.


----------



## will25265 (Mar 8, 2019)

Had a rich valley dairy point pleasant wvs  couple weekd ago  but I just might know where to look for a couple that. You want


----------



## LawrenceCoOHBottleGuy (Mar 19, 2019)

That would be great. Please let me know if you find anything from down my way.

Thanks


----------



## LawrenceCoOHBottleGuy (Apr 23, 2019)

Saw photos of these bottles from Lawrence County I never knew existed. 


Hopefully everyone enjoys them and keeps me in mind if they ever run across them


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 26, 2019)

Sweet! I can add those to my wish list. I have been trying to get around some of these antique shops to find some local bottles, but I haven't gotten there yet. I'll keep scouring ebay, etc.


----------

